# Report from the BOS show.



## jblanford (Feb 21, 2010)

The Batavia Orchid Society, we had our show this weekend and it was a good one, everyone was happy, judges, vendors, and displayers. I had my own display and I did pretty good, 1 first, 3 seconds, 2 thirds. I think the judges thought my display was a little to contemporary but it's all in the eye. Here's my display and some orthers, tomorrow I'll post more displays and some individual Paphs. ENJOY. .. Jim.






New Vision Orchids




The Orchid Trading Co.




Blackhawk Orchid Scoiety




Natt's Orchids





PS. Rose was there we had a good time talking and trading.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2010)

Too contemporary???


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2010)

Congrats Jim! Looks great. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2010)

Your display is Avant-gard! oke: Congrats and thanx for sharing.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, it was a good show. Our third year at this location and starting to catch on. Or at least there was only a small amount of snow fall Friday night this year that wasn't enough to scare folks away. Every year since I moved here, we get snow and/or freezing rain and/or crazy cold temps Friday night of setup. 

I think our Slippertalker count was:
Jim Blanford
Goldenrose
Tom Kalina
me (Ernie)
lil frog

Miss anyone? We really shoulda made a point to do a pic together. Next time. 

I went to Hausermann's/Fox Valley afterwards and spent a bit of time chatting with Tom. Lots of nifty things coming down the pipeline! Bought a Phal clone- showed restraint. 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice show and display Jim. I believe I meet the owner the "Orchid Trading Co." before at one of Jerry's Paph symposums yrs ago. Do you know who he is and how to get ahold of him?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2010)

Bravo!!!! Congratulatons Jim!!!! Jean


Ernie where is this group photo  ???


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 22, 2010)

Looking great Jim, thanks for posting!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 22, 2010)

Jim (and Ernie),

It was a great show. I don't judge as many shows as I used to, but this one is always high on my agenda; nice people in the Batavia society (I joined on Saturday) and beautifully displayed plants as well - and only fifteen minutes from my house! Great seeing those of you who stopped by the greenhouse afterward to chat.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Ernie (Feb 22, 2010)

And FCC italian beef and lasagna for lunch. 

-Ernie


----------



## etex (Feb 22, 2010)

Great displays!! Looks like a great show!


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 22, 2010)

Great display. Congrats on all the ribbons.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2010)

Fabulous show! Great time! Great people! Wish I lived closer, I'd join, they did a great job! I think the weather had the biggest influence this year, during my early addiction (when you're younger & more foolish) I can remember going to the show in blizzard like conditions or it's freezing cold. Feb is not a good month for traveling but it's hard due to the competition of other shows to move it.


SlipperKing said:


> Nice show and display Jim. I believe I meet the owner the "Orchid Trading Co." before at one of Jerry's Paph symposums yrs ago. Do you know who he is and how to get ahold of him?


Terry Partin, just come to the Illinois OS Show March 20-21, he'll be there, it's not that far......



630-653-1920.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2010)

Ernie said:


> ...I think our Slippertalker count was:
> Jim Blanford
> Goldenrose
> Tom Kalina
> ...



Yep - vandaalex!


----------



## brianlang (Feb 22, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Yep - vandaalex!



i was there too!!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 22, 2010)

brianlang said:


> i was there too!!



Hold the phone. Coat me in milk and put me in a room full of kittens... since when is Brian Lang here???!!!  

Yep, vandalex was there too. 

I guess we have a healthy northern IL contingent on ST. 

-Ernie


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2010)

brianlang said:


> i was there too!!


:clap:Welcome glad you joined ST! You won't be disappointed! :clap:


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2010)

brianlang said:


> i was there too!!



Hey Brian, good to see you here. Hope you can post some picutes over time, you have a very nice collection with a few really choice Paphs, and choice speciemens of other orchids. 

For those who haven't seen Brian's plants, he is a grower who has earned more than one CCM with his orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2010)

brianlang said:


> i was there too!!



Welcome from NYC!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2010)

Ernie said:


> And FCC italian beef and lasagna for lunch.
> 
> -Ernie


Not fair! :sob:


----------



## Ernie (Feb 26, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hey Brian, good to see you here. Hope you can post some picutes over time, you have a very nice collection with a few really choice Paphs, and choice speciemens of other orchids.
> 
> For those who haven't seen Brian's plants, he is a grower who has earned more than one CCM with his orchids.



Other than the fact that he irrigates with chalk and a small amount of water mixed in.  oke: Rockford has very hard water apparently. He makes it work though! 

-Ernie


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Other than the fact that he irrigates with chalk and a small amount of water mixed in.  oke: Rockford has very hard water apparently. He makes it work though!
> 
> -Ernie



Brian was part of my education to the fact that you CAN raise orchids with hard water by keeping them wetter.


----------

